# VFL or evap??



## mrsstrube

Not sure whether this is a faint positive or evap line. First time TTC so I need experienced eyes to help please!! 8DPO, first urine of the day got a faint line after 5min.
Obviously I can wait and do another test tomorrow but I'd like to hear what y'all think. Prego or no prego? Second cycle TTC.


----------



## mrsstrube

Here's the normal picture.


----------



## Pookied8476

I’d say retest with another brand :)


----------



## Jft1

Looks positive to me! Fingers crossed x


----------



## Cedemarie

Looks promising. Good luck!!


----------



## justonemore31

I see it. I would take another test but use a pink dye. Blue is known for false positives.


----------



## Angelique76

All my pregnancies started like that! Hopefully it's the start of something for you. That being said, blue tests are not reliable. Try with pink dye. Gl.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

That line looks pretty thin. I would try another test. Good luck!!


----------



## BSelck24

I just worry with how thin that vertical positive is... could def be a BFP but maybe check with another brand?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deffo test with another test. FRER is really good. Good luck. 
Ure test does look positive but line is thin. Tbh them blue dye tests are not the best. Definitely try with a pink dye one. 
Fixed for you


----------

